# عناوين شركات الاجهزه الطبيه في مصر؟



## mshh (30 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتوا انا عايز اعرف عناوين شركات الاجهزه الطبيه في مصر


----------



## م.عز (30 يوليو 2010)

ابحــث عــن دليــل هايــل للاعلام


----------



## nahriri1 (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

اسمع يا اخي الكريم انا سوف ادلك على الطريق ان شاء الله
اولا ممكن تتصل بالدليل وتسألهم عن رقم شركة دليل الشركات الطبية وهم بيبعوا سطوانات لكل الشركات والمراكز الطبية وهي عنوانها في الدقي شارع التحرير بجوار سينما التحرير لكنى لا اتذكر العنوان تفصيليا 
ثانيا عند موقع yellow pages صفحة مصر ممكن تبحث فيها سوف تجد عشرات الشركات وممكن تسأل احد يعمل في الغرف التجارية او مركز كاسبك في جامعة القاهرة 
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------

